# Burning on DVD



## skmpz (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey there..
I'm on FreeBSD 8.. when i insert a blank dvd it mounts ok and shown to the desktop.. when i drag something and select "Write to Disk" brasero disc burning setup opens up and it has only the option of creating an image.. and  "please insert a recordable cd/dvd ......."

Whats the matter with it ? :S

thx in advance..


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't know why Gnome supports brasero because it is as buggy as hell. A much better alternative is "sysutils/xfburn".


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello,

Just follow the stuff on this handbook page

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/creating-cds.html#ATAPICAM

I believe it will help.

Ultimately I think the software was looking for ATAPI rather than SCSI systems

Can you burn using command line utils?


----------



## skmpz (Feb 10, 2010)

i tried atapicam_load="YES" in /boot/loader.conf but still have same problem...

i don't really know how to burn with command line utils.. could u give me some help on how to do it ?


```
[root@dhcppc2 /usr/home/skmpz]# camcontrol devlist
<Optiarc DVD RW AD-7200S 1.06>     at scbus0 target 1 lun 0 (pass0,cd0)
```


----------



## skmpz (Feb 10, 2010)

i also found out that i can't read from dvd unless i first copy to my disks :\


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#q15


----------



## carlton_draught (Mar 20, 2011)

FBSDin20Steps said:
			
		

> I don't know why Gnome supports brasero because it is as buggy as hell. A much better alternative is "sysutils/xfburn".


So far I haven't had any issues with Brasero, until I hit FreeBSD, and then they weren't Brasero's fault.

I had a bit of a battle getting DVDs burned, using anything, cdburn, k3b, brasero, etc. Sir Dice's link proved to be key. In particular, I had to add the following to /boot/loader.conf:

```
atapicam_load="YES"
```

The permissions in /etc/devfs.conf as per the previous post also were necessary. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## geos (Mar 25, 2011)

FBSDin20Steps said:
			
		

> I don't know why Gnome supports brasero because it is as buggy as hell. A much better alternative is "sysutils/xfburn".



Works perfect for me. I had issues with brasero.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 25, 2011)

See also this: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1195&highlight=rip+cd May help you


----------

